# Beckhoff CANopen Kommunikation geht nur wenn ein USB-Stick am PC angeschlossen ist!



## mrx3 (5 März 2009)

Hallo,

ich benutze die Bausteine EK1100 und E6751 von Beckhoff, um einen Motor-Steuerung (Maxon EPOS) anzusprechen. Alles ist über CANopen.

Folgendes seltsames Problem:
Die Kommunikation ist nur stabil, wenn bevor ich Run-Modus gehe, ein USB-Stick an dem PC angeschlossen ist, oder wenn eine Verbindung über serielle Schnittstelle besteht!!!
Sobald ich den USB-Stick oder die serielle Stecker aus dem PC rausziehe, wird die Kommunikation über CANopen wieder instabil (rote LED und grüne LED von EL6751 blinkt mit 1Hz).

Das Phänomen kann ich nicht erklären. Denn die CANopen-Verbindung läuft ja über die LAN-Kabel zu EK1100. Was hat es mit der USB-, oder serielle Schnittstelle zu tun?

Ich habe das ganze an einem anderen PC probiert, mit gleicher TwinCAT-Version drauf, dann geht alles super!!! Es hat bestimmt etwas mit dem PC zu tun, ich weiß aber nicht was.

Kann jemand das bitte erklären?

PS: Am Anfang dachte ich, das Problem wäre die Verknüpfung von SPS-Programm. Aber es ist nicht.


----------



## trinitaucher (5 März 2009)

mrx3 schrieb:


> Das Phänomen kann ich nicht erklären. Denn die CANopen-Verbindung läuft ja über die LAN-Kabel zu EK1100. Was hat es mit der USB-, oder serielle Schnittstelle zu tun?


Kann ich mir auch nicht erklären... 


mrx3 schrieb:


> Ich habe das ganze an einem anderen PC probiert, mit gleicher TwinCAT-Version drauf, dann geht alles super!!! Es hat bestimmt etwas mit dem PC zu tun, ich weiß aber nicht was.


Ich schätze mal, das ist kein Beckhoff-PC?

Wir hatten testweise einen ähnlichen Aufbau mit nem Profibus-Master (EL6731) und unserem Büro-PC. Erst auf dem Steuerungs-PC von Beckhoff lief's problemlos. Ich kann aber nicht sagen, was damals das Problem genau war.


----------



## cm_code (12 März 2009)

*hi*

Kann es sein dass du eine OnBoard-Schnittstelle von deinem PC-benutzt, und dieser PC, wie von trinitaucher schon erwähnt, kein Beckhoff PC ist?

Kleiner Lösungsversuch 1 wäre wie folgt:
Zykluszeit raufdrehen!!
Hardwarebeschleunigung zurückdrehen bzw deaktivieren, ist ja jezt ein Steuerungs und Regelungs-PC und kein Gamerding!!
Seh dir zur Kontrolle die Latenzzeit von deinem Sys an, wenn die zu hoch ist dann brauchst du einen ander PC, ansonsten folgt Lös..V...2:

Lösungsversuch 2
Du kaufst Dir eine Netzwerkkarte direkt von Beckhoff, denke dir Kost so 80 Euro die funz aber sicher, oder du kaufst dir eine Intel Pro100.... Netzwerkkarte. Wenn das nicht hilft, hilft nur noch Lösung 3:


Lösung3:

PC von Beckhoff

schöne Grüße


----------



## mrx3 (12 März 2009)

Es ist ein ganz normales Notebook. Das ganze habe ich auf einem anderen Notebook versucht, und es läuft dort alles reibungslos!!! Die 2 Notebooks sind von gleichem Hersteller, gleicher Modell, mit dem selben Betriebssystem und TwinCAT-Version drauf. Auch die Netzwerkkarte, TwinCAT-Intel PCI Ethernet Adapter (Gigabit), auf den beiden Notebook sind gleich. Die Latenzeit war auch nicht zu viel, weniger als 100 micro sekunden auf beiden Notebook.

Bei Beckhoff-Support kann man mir nur empfohlen, alles neu zu installieren auch das Betriebssystem.

Netzwerkkarte oder Beckhoff-PC anzuschaffen, halte ich nicht viel davon. Denn im Prinzip müsste es funktionieren, weil auf dem einen hat es schon geklappt.

Hat jemand noch andere Idee?


----------



## trinitaucher (12 März 2009)

mrx3 schrieb:


> Es ist ein ganz normales Notebook.


*erster Fehler!!!*


mrx3 schrieb:


> Die 2 Notebooks sind von gleichem Hersteller, gleicher Modell, mit dem selben Betriebssystem und TwinCAT-Version drauf.


Hat nichts zu sagen. Da genügt ein anderer Treiber und schon kann man die nicht mehr vergleichen


mrx3 schrieb:


> Auch die Netzwerkkarte, TwinCAT-Intel PCI Ethernet Adapter (Gigabit),


Du nutzt den TwinCAT Treiber, aber die Netzwerkkarte ist eine andere. Wer weiß,ob der Treiber auch dafür wirklich passt?


mrx3 schrieb:


> Die Latenzeit war auch nicht zu viel, weniger als 100 micro sekunden auf beiden Notebook.


Doch!!! Viel zu viel!!! ... maximal 5µs sind ok!


mrx3 schrieb:


> Netzwerkkarte oder Beckhoff-PC anzuschaffen, halte ich nicht viel davon. Denn im Prinzip müsste es funktionieren, weil auf dem einen hat es schon geklappt.
> Hat jemand noch andere Idee?


ja, nimmt "empfohlene" Hardware.

Notebooks sind die ungeeignetsten PCs für Steuerungsaufgaben überhaupt. Zum einen funken dir die ganzen Stromspar-Einstellungen und Funktionstasten in die Hardware, daher die "relativ hohen" Latenzzeiten.
Und dann scheint das entfernen eines USB-Sticks ja irgend etwas an Hardware-Interrups oder der gleichen auszulösen. Das behindert TwinCAT und wirft den EtherCAT in seinem Zyklus aus der Bahn. ... schon haste den Schlamassel.
Bisher habe ich noch auf keinem aktuellen Notebook TwinCAT mit EtherCAT sicher zum Laufen gebracht, je neuer der Rechner desto schlimmer!

Beckhoff garantiert die einwandfreie Funktion nur auf von denen getesteten Plattformen. Alles andere ist Glücksache.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 März 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Beckhoff garantiert die einwandfreie Funktion nur auf von denen getesteten Plattformen. Alles andere ist Glücksache.



Hast du einen Link zu der Hardware mit der Beckhoff die einwandfreie Funktion garantiert?
Wir habe zur Zeit ein ähnliches Problem mit einer Beckhoff Soft SPS. Der Fall ist auch bei denen in Bearbeitung, aber Beckhoff sagt bei uns "das funktioniert auf jeder Hardware".



			
				Beckhoff schrieb:
			
		

> PC-Hardware:      Standard-PC/IPC-Hardware, keine Zusätze
> Betriebssysteme:     Windows NT/2000/XP/Vista, NT/XP Embedded, CE


http://www.beckhoff.com/default.asp?twincat/default.htm


----------



## cm_code (12 März 2009)

ich kann mich hier nur anschließen.

Die handelsüblichen Motherboards (für Office PC, usw.) werden nicht auf ihren Jitter geprüft.

Bei den Notebooks kommte es noch schlimmer! Denn bei denen wir der Processor Takt je nach Leistungsbedarf gedrosselt, was auch für die Energieeinsparung erwünscht ist!
Da das ganze von der Hardware gemacht wird, lässt sich das auch nicht abschalten, auch nicht im Bios!

Grüsse
cm


----------



## trinitaucher (12 März 2009)

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/tcoverview/html/default.htm


> Das Beckhoff-TwinCAT-Softwaresystem verwandelt *nahezu jeden kompatiblen PC* in eine Echtzeitsteuerung mit Multi-SPS-System, NC-Achsregelung, Programmierumgebung und Bedienstation. TwinCAT substituiert herkÃ¶mmliche SPS- und NC/CNC-Steuerungen sowie BediengerÃ¤te:
> 
> 
> offene, *kompatible* PC-Hardware


http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/tcsystemover/html/tcsystemover_faq.htm


> Gibt es Inkompatibilitäten zu Hardware oder Software?
> 
> Nein, derzeit sind keine Hardware - Inkompatibilitäten von TwinCAT für PC kompatible PC mit Einprozessor - Motherboards bekannt. Allerdings können unsaubere Kernelmode - Treiber, die Windows NT beeinträchtigen, auch TwinCAT beeinträchtigen, typisches Beispiel: Grafikkartentreiber.



Im Zweifel heißt es, dass einzig die Beckhoff-PCs getestet und somit definitiv "kompatibel" sind


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 März 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Im Zweifel heißt es, dass einzig die Beckhoff-PCs getestet und somit definitiv "kompatibel" sind



Die Leute von Beckhoff sagen zumindest dass es mit jeder Hardware funktioniert.

Aber wenn ich mir für teuer Geld einen Beckhoff PC hinstellen muss, ist zumindest der Preisvorteil der Beckhoff SPS dahin.
Und die ganzen Vorteile auf der Seite von wegen "Standardhardware" für Ersatzteilversorgung ebenso.


----------



## trinitaucher (12 März 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Leute von Beckhoff sagen zumindest dass es mit jeder Hardware funktioniert.


Wer sagt das? Der Vertrieb? 
Prinzipiell geht es ja auch mit fast jeder Hardware. Aber bei den zig verschiedenen Architekturen am Markt ... wer soll da bitte schön die einwandfreie Funktionalität garantieren.

... glaubst du beim Autokauf etwa den Herstellerangaben beim Spritverbraucht?



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich mir für teuer Geld einen Beckhoff PC hinstellen muss, ist zumindest der Preisvorteil der Beckhoff SPS dahin.
> Und die ganzen Vorteile auf der Seite von wegen "Standardhardware" für Ersatzteilversorgung ebenso.


Woraus erschließt sich denn ein Preisvorteil? TwinCAT ist eine Software. Erst mit einem (kompatiblen) PC wird es eine SPS.
Ob es dir den Preis wert ist musst du selbst entscheiden. ... der Preisvorteil wird dir von Beckhoff ja nicht garantiert. ;-)
Was die Langzeitverfügbarkeit angeht, so garantiert dir Beckhoff jedenfalls, dass du auch nach 5 Jahren noch einen PC bekommst, auf denen du deine Steuerungsprogramme weiterlaufen lassen kannst. Kaufst du einen handelsüblichen PC, ist das halt nicht garantiert => dort liegt der Vorteil.
Und "Standardhardware" bedeutet hier, dass du mit ner Soft-SPS hardwareunabhängig bist. Und ein Programm, was damals auf einem 266 MHz Beckhoff-Rechner lieft, läuft auch auf einem neuen Core-Duo Beckhoff-Rechner.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 März 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wer sagt das? Der Vertrieb?
> Prinzipiell geht es ja auch mit fast jeder Hardware. Aber bei den zig verschiedenen Architekturen am Markt ... wer soll da bitte schön die



Nein, der Support bzw. Entwicklung. Die haben von uns den PC bekommen der andauernd abstürzt (bzw. sind es sogar zwei völlig verschiedene Rechner wo sich das nachstellen lässt).

Wenn die wenigstens eine Aussage treffen würden: läuft nur mit Mainboard x, Netzwerkkarte y, Grafikkarte z wäre das wenigstens eine Aussage. Aber in der Richtung kommt nichtmal was.
Wenn ich mir einen z.B. IBM-Server kaufe gibt es auch eine Kombatibilitätsliste mit getesteter Hardware.

Ich bin der Meinung, es müsste auf jedem Prospekt vermerkt werden:
 "Läuft nur auf Beckhoff PC-Hardware (alles andere auf eigene Gefahr)"


----------



## trinitaucher (12 März 2009)

Zu euren konkreten Problemen kann ich ja nichts sagen. Klar, dass es ärgerlich ist.
Wir verwenden die PCs von Beckhoff und haben keine Probleme damit.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, es müsste auf jedem Prospekt vermerkt werden:
> "Läuft nur auf Beckhoff PC-Hardware (alles andere auf eigene Gefahr)"


nochmal mein Vergleich mit den Autos:
In den Verbrauchsdaten steht auch nicht "Werte nur unter Laborbedingungen erreichbar" 

Natürlich will Beckhoff die eigenen PCs verkaufen. Aber halt auch die separate Software TwinCAT. Und wenn's Probleme gibt, wird halt auf "getestete" Hardware verwiesen.


----------



## cm_code (13 März 2009)

*HalloThomas v2.1*

Vieleicht kannst Du ja programmieren, aber so wie ich das sehe solltest Du dich mal mit grundlegenden Sachen auseinandersetzten! 

NOTEBOOK <> STEUERUNGSPC AND NOTEBOOK <> SPS

Auch bei EhterCat solltest Du dich mit den Basics beschäftigen, denn weist Du wie die Technik funktioniert dann weist Du warum das mit dem Notebook ein "Heisser Ritt" ist.

Wenn Du von Preisvorteilen redest, dann denke ich dass du noch nicht so viel mit Beckhoff zu tun hattest, denn was du da machst ist klingt irgentwie unsinnig!!
Du verwendest CAN und drüber EtherCAT, warum?????????

Wenn du eine CAN-PCI von Beckhoff in einen GEWÖHNLICHEN (zb. ALDI) PC gibts + TwinCAT dann würde das funktionieren.

Basics, Basics..........!!


----------



## Bührer (13 März 2009)

Hallo mrx3

Ich würde den Fehler einkreisen. 

Du gehst also über eine _TwinCAT-Intel PCI Ethernet Adapter (Gigabit)_ auf einen EK1100. Am EK1100 ist eine E6751 und eine Abschlussklemme, oder?

Du hast also wahrscheinlich 3 Ethernet Schnittstellen am Laptop die eingebaute, das Wireless und den Twincat PCI Adapter. Ist das richtig? 



> Das Phänomen kann ich nicht erklären. Denn die CANopen-Verbindung läuft ja über die LAN-Kabel zu EK1100. Was hat es mit der USB-, oder serielle Schnittstelle zu tun?



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der CanOpen ein Problem hat sonder das EtherCat. 

Ich hatte da auch schon ein Problem. (*Mit einer original Beckhoff SPS* ). Beim starten der SPS gab es eine Lücke in der Ethercat kommunikation, dadurch wurde der Can Open heruntergefahren. 

Ist es bei dir auch so? Geht der CanOpen runter kommt dann aber wieder? Oder geht dann gar nichts mehr?

Blinkt die LED für den Ethercat auf der EK1100 noch? 

Über den systemmanager kann in die Klemme EL6751 geschaut werden, auf der untersten ebene hat es eingänge in diesem Ordner hat es die Variablen Error,CanState,RX-,TxErrorCounter was steht im Fehlerfall in diesen Klemmen?



mrx3 schrieb:


> Bei Beckhoff-Support kann man mir nur empfohlen, alles neu zu installieren auch das Betriebssystem.


Verwundert mich nicht ....

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## mrx3 (13 März 2009)

Bührer schrieb:


> Du gehst also über eine _TwinCAT-Intel PCI Ethernet Adapter (Gigabit)_ auf einen EK1100. Am EK1100 ist eine E6751 und eine Abschlussklemme, oder?


Ganz genau.



Bührer schrieb:


> Du hast also wahrscheinlich 3 Ethernet Schnittstellen am Laptop die eingebaute, das Wireless und den Twincat PCI Adapter. Ist das richtig?


Es ist richtig.



Bührer schrieb:


> Ich hatte da auch schon ein Problem. (*Mit einer original Beckhoff SPS* ). Beim starten der SPS gab es eine Lücke in der Ethercat kommunikation, dadurch wurde der Can Open heruntergefahren.
> 
> Ist es bei dir auch so? Geht der CanOpen runter kommt dann aber wieder? Oder geht dann gar nichts mehr?


Die Kommunikation ist einfach instabil, mal geht, mal nicht. Man merkt dadurch, dass der Motor unregelmäßig läuft.



Bührer schrieb:


> Blinkt die LED für den Ethercat auf der EK1100 noch?


Die LED auf der EK1100 blinkt schnell. Es scheint Datenübertragung stattgefunden zu haben. Im Fehlerfall blinkt die grüne und rote LED von EL6751 mit 1Hz (1 mal pro Sekunde).



Bührer schrieb:


> Über den systemmanager kann in die Klemme EL6751 geschaut werden, auf der untersten ebene hat es eingänge in diesem Ordner hat es die Variablen Error,CanState,RX-,TxErrorCounter was steht im Fehlerfall in diesen Klemmen?


Bei diesen Variablen habe ich nichts ungewöhnliches gemerkt, glaube ich. Wichtig finde ich nur, dass die Variable WcState (der Watchdog, oder work counter state) bei Klemme EL6751 wechselt ständig zwischen 0 (valid) und 1 (invalid). Dazu hat man mir bei Beckhoff-Support gesagt, dass es Problem mit der Echtzeit gibt, nicht aber mit CANopen oder EtherCAT. Und ich soll nach der Echzeit-Einstellung/Reiter 'Online' angucken. Da sehe ich nur die Latenzeit von ca. 30-60 micro Sekunden.


----------



## trinitaucher (14 März 2009)

1.:
Zur Klarstellung: Welches Fabrikat ist die Netzwerkkarte, die als _TwinCAT-Intel PCI Ethernet Adapter_ bei dir vorhanden ist. Ich schätze es ist KEINE Beckhoff-Karte. Ist es ein PCMCIA-Adapter (wenn sie nicht OnBoard ist)?

2.:
Schreib mal was zu deiner Konfiguration:
Hast du ausschließlich die SPS mit der E/A-Ebene verknüpft? Oder noch die NC?
ist es richtig, dass du bei den E/A-Geräten einmal einen EtherCAT und einmal einen CANopen mit der verknüpften EL6751 aufgezogen hast?
Hast du außer der EL6751 noch weitere EtherCAT-Teilnehmer dran?
Schau bitte mal im System Manager bei dem E/A-Geräte EtherCAT auf die Registerkarte "EtherCAT". Wie viele "Telegramme" (Frames) sind dort eingetragen?
Dann klick mal bitte im gleichen Dialog auf den Button "Sync Unit Zuordnung". Findest du dort in der Spalte "Sync Unit Name" nur einen Eintrag für die EL6751?
Falls überall nichts stehen sollte, leg mal eine Sync Unit für die EL6751 an (einfach in der Spalte die Klemme anklicken und unten einen Namen reinschreiben).
=> Damit wird die Klemme von allen anderen Teilnehmern im EtherCAT quais entkoppelt, so dass eine Fehlfunktion der EK6751 die restlichen Prozessdaten nicht stört. 

3.:
Du solltest dir dann mal genauer die EtherCAT-Diagnose ansehen.
Was zeigt die Registerkarte "online" beim EtherCAT-Karteireiter an? Verfällt die EL6751 öfter mal in PREOP oder SAFEOP? evtl.mit "ERR" davor? Oder bliebt sie im OP?
Werden "Lost Frames" oder "Tx/Rx-Errors" im Betrieb hochgezählt?



mrx3 schrieb:


> Bei diesen Variablen habe ich nichts ungewöhnliches gemerkt, glaube ich. Wichtig finde ich nur, dass die Variable WcState (der Watchdog, oder work counter state) bei Klemme EL6751 wechselt ständig zwischen 0 (valid) und 1 (invalid). Dazu hat man mir bei Beckhoff-Support gesagt, dass es Problem mit der Echtzeit gibt, nicht aber mit CANopen oder EtherCAT. Und ich soll nach der Echzeit-Einstellung/Reiter 'Online' angucken. Da sehe ich nur die Latenzeit von ca. 30-60 micro Sekunden.


Dann werte in einem SPS-Programm bitte mal die "WcState" ALLER Klemmen aus (falls noch mehrere am Bus hänge). Jede Klemme hat das in ihren Prozessdaten.
etwa so:

```
IF bWcState THEN
  iCounter := iCounter +1;
END_IF
```
Schau dir mal an, wie lange eine Klemme im WcState=0 bleibt, bis sie ins WcState=1 verfällt? Also wie lange der Zähler mal nicht inkrementiert wird. (=> kannste auch schön übers TwinCAT Scope View auswerten).
Wenn der WcState immer wieder auf "0" zurückspringt, liegts wohl definitiv an deiner Echtzeit. Wenn aber WcState=1 nie verlassen wird, könnte es auch an etwas anderem liegen.

Ich würde nach dem jetzigen Diskussionsstand mich schon sehr stark der Meinung des Beckhoff Supports anschließen.
Nimm dich einfach mal einen "normalen" PC und teste das Verhalten an dem.
... ich bleibe dabei: Notebooks sind extrem ungeeignet für die TwinCAT-Echtzeit


----------



## Ralle (14 März 2009)

Etwas Off-Topic, aber ich muß mal Nachfragen:



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Was die Langzeitverfügbarkeit angeht, so garantiert dir Beckhoff jedenfalls, dass du auch nach 5 Jahren noch einen PC bekommst, auf denen du deine Steuerungsprogramme weiterlaufen lassen kannst.



Ähm, ist das eine Aussage von Beckhoff oder von dir? 5 Jahre ist nichts bei Automatisierungssystemen, mich würden da eher 20 Jahre und mehr interessieren. Aber das garantiert wohl eher niemand. Bisher sah ich das immer als *den* einen großen Siemens-Vorteil. Aber mal sehen, wo die Reise hingeht. Schon WinCCFlex zeigt ja, daß man es mit dem Thema Zuverlässigkeit in Punkto Abwärtskompatibilität nicht mehr ganz so ernst nimmt.


----------



## trinitaucher (14 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ähm, ist das eine Aussage von Beckhoff oder von dir? 5 Jahre ist nichts bei Automatisierungssystemen, mich würden da eher 20 Jahre und mehr interessieren. Aber das garantiert wohl eher niemand. Bisher sah ich das immer als *den* einen großen Siemens-Vorteil. Aber mal sehen, wo die Reise hingeht. Schon WinCCFlex zeigt ja, daß man es mit dem Thema Zuverlässigkeit in Punkto Abwärtskompatibilität nicht mehr ganz so ernst nimmt.


die 5 Jahre nannte man mir mal auf ner Messe auf die Nachfrage hin, wie lange so ein PC mindestens in einer Aussattungsvariante verfügbar ist. Also wenn der Alte kaputt geht, ob du dann auch den gleichen PC wieder bekommst.

Aber längerfristig sagt Beckhoff, dass du zum einen sehr lange einen PC gleicher Bau*form* bekommst (mit dann entsprechend moderneren Komponenten) und somit du im Schaltschrank nichts verändern musst wenn's um Ersatzteilbeschaffung geht.

Und da bei Beckhoff durch die Software-SPS eine Trennung zwischen Hard- und Software stattfindet, kannst du prinzipiell ein Programm von vor zig Jahren auch auf "neuer" Hardware ohne Verändernung laufen lassen.
... das finde ich ist der größte Vorteil. Den Pentium III gibt's schon seit Jahren nicht mehr, aber die TwinCAT-Programme kümmert's ja nicht.
Bestes Beispiel: TwinCAT läuft ja unter Windows. TwinCAT-Programme, die noch unter NT geschrieben wurden laufen doch auch auf TwinCAT-Systemen mit Vista oder gar dem neuen CE.


----------



## zotos (14 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> Ähm, ist das eine Aussage von Beckhoff oder von dir? 5 Jahre ist nichts bei Automatisierungssystemen, mich würden da eher 20 Jahre und mehr interessieren. Aber das garantiert wohl eher niemand. Bisher sah ich das immer als *den* einen großen Siemens-Vorteil.
> ...



Wenn Siemens 20 Jahre garantiert, könnte man ja auch einen Siemens PC verwenden und darauf TwinCAT laufen lassen und so das Beste aus beiden Systemen vereinen ;o)


----------



## Ralle (14 März 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn Siemens 20 Jahre garantiert, könnte man ja auch einen Siemens PC verwenden und darauf TwinCAT laufen lassen und so das Beste aus beiden Systemen vereinen ;o)



Also ob Siemens 20 Jahre garantiert, kann ich  nicht sagen (glaub ich nicht), ich kenne halt viele Anlegen die so alt sind und man ist auf Ersatzteile angewiesen. Umrüstung lohnt oft nicht, siehe alleine die Diskussion um die Maschinenrichtlinie und die Frage, ab wann man die neuen Bestimmungen bei einem Umbau beachten muß. Daher ist ein Teiletausch oft sinnvoll. Aber wenn ich dann das halbe Programm und die Hardware umstricken muß ...


----------



## trinitaucher (14 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich dann das halbe Programm und die Hardware umstricken muß ...


... genau dafür sind hardwareunabhängige Soft-SPSen (wie z.B. TwinCAT) gemacht


----------



## Ralle (14 März 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> ... genau dafür sind hardwareunabhängige Soft-SPSen (wie z.B. TwinCAT) gemacht



Ja, ich weiß, träum weiter!  Ich kenn z.Bsp. noch die Vor-VMWare-Zeiten, als Target X nicht mit Target Y gleichzeitig installiert sein durfte usw. Ich trau in dieser Beziehung sicher keiner Marketingmaschinerie mehr. Damals hieß es auch, alles eins, alles kompatibel, alles austauschbar, alles ...


----------



## trinitaucher (14 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, träum weiter!  Ich kenn z.Bsp. noch die Vor-VMWare-Zeiten, als Target X nicht mit Target Y gleichzeitig installiert sein durfte usw. Ich trau in dieser Beziehung sicher keiner Marketingmaschinerie mehr. Damals hieß es auch, alles eins, alles kompatibel, alles austauschbar, alles ...


Na ja. Wenn mein TwinCAT Programm auf allen Rechner läuft, auf denen ich bisher laufen lassen wollte, finde ich nicht, dass das nur Marketing ist.

Anhand der bisherigen Diskussion merkst du, dass ja nicht auf *uneingeschränkt jedem* Rechner das TwinCAT sauber läuft. Es gibt Einschränkungen (z.B. Notebooks), aber auf allen Industrie-PCs von Beckhoff laufen die Programme ... egal ob dicker PC, Embedded-PC, Büro-PC.

Ich würde auch nicht eine SPS mit einem Industrie-PC vergleichen, sondern nur SPS <=> PC-Steuerung (also PC mit Software-SPS drauf).
Es ist ein Unterschied, ob du nach 20 Jahren einen bestimmten PC wiederbeschaffen willst, oder einen PC, auf dem deine Steuerungssoftware läuft. Wenn's auf eine bestimmte Bauform ankommt, wird man auch in 20 Jahren eine dann moderne PC-Hardware in diesem Gehäuse verbauen können.

Dazu muss man noch sagen, dass das Thema mit TwinCAT ja noch nicht allzu existiert, da TwinCAT noch nicht sooo lange aufm Markt ist.
Die Voraussetzung für Langzeitverfügbarkeit sind meiner Meinung nach jedoch auf Grund der weiter oben schon genannten Fakten gegeben.
... und ob etablierte SPS-Hersteller da besser sind, will ich nicht so recht glauben. Was passiert denn, wenn die S7 abgekündig wird?


----------



## mrx3 (14 März 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> 1.:
> Zur Klarstellung: Welches Fabrikat ist die Netzwerkkarte, die als _TwinCAT-Intel PCI Ethernet Adapter_ bei dir vorhanden ist. Ich schätze es ist KEINE Beckhoff-Karte. Ist es ein PCMCIA-Adapter (wenn sie nicht OnBoard ist)?


Es ist keine Beckhoff-Karte oder Feldbus-Karte. Es ist ein normaler LAN-Karte, was es bei jedem Notebook gibt.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> 2.:
> Schreib mal was zu deiner Konfiguration:
> Hast du ausschließlich die SPS mit der E/A-Ebene verknüpft? Oder noch die NC? ...


Ich habe nur die SPS angefügt. Es ist sonst nichts mit verknüpft. Am Besten lade ich einfach die .tsm Datei, und das SPS-Programm hier hoch (siehe Anhang). 



trinitaucher schrieb:


> leg mal eine Sync Unit für die EL6751 an (einfach in der Spalte die Klemme anklicken und unten einen Namen reinschreiben).


EL6751 steht bereits von Anfang an in Sync Unit.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> 3.u solltest dir dann mal genauer die EtherCAT-Diagnose ansehen.
> Was zeigt die Registerkarte "online" beim EtherCAT-Karteireiter an? Verfällt die EL6751 öfter mal in PREOP oder SAFEOP? evtl.mit "ERR" davor? Oder bliebt sie im OP?
> Werden "Lost Frames" oder "Tx/Rx-Errors" im Betrieb hochgezählt?


Bei EL6751 springt es immer hin und her zwischen OP und SAFEOP, und irgendwann bei es dann bei ERR_SAFEOP stehen (schau dir das beigefügte Screenshot an).



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wenn der WcState immer wieder auf "0" zurückspringt, liegts wohl definitiv an deiner Echtzeit. Wenn aber WcState=1 nie verlassen wird, könnte es auch an etwas anderem liegen.


Hier auch so, wie bereits erwähnt. WcState schlägt immer wieder auf, und wieder zurück zu 0 (Screenshoot).

Anhang: die .tsm-Datei und die SPS-Datei (.pro), müsste ich die txt-Endung dazu schreiben, um die Dateien hoch laden zu können. Zum Öffnen bitte die .txt-Teil weg machen.


----------



## Bührer (14 März 2009)

Hallo MRX3

Der Fehler 31 ist nicht mal beschrieben.... Der Fehler wechselt immer zwischen zwei Werten, was ist der andere Wert?

Das ist wirklich eine schwierige Sache. Als ich mit dem CanOpen gearbeitet habe, hatte ich immer Probleme wenn ich die TPO's verändert habe. Ich konnte nicht download machen und neu starten. Komischer weise musste ich danach in den FreeRun wechseln und die E/A Geräte neu laden. Danach konnte ich in den Run Mode und alles war wieder gut. Hast du das schon mal Probiert?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## trinitaucher (14 März 2009)

@ mrx3:
ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die "Lost Frames" der EtherCAT-Diagnose *nicht* weiter hochzählen? ... hoffe ich zumindest.

Bzgl. des Fehlers beim CAN: 0x1F bedeutet binär "11111". Das heist die Fehler 1, 2, 4, 8 und 16 sind aufgetreten (die Bits sind entscheidend).
Die Fehler könnte man interpretieren als dass der CAN Node nicht aufstarten will.

Zumindest was die Konfiguration angeht kann ich nichts ungewöhnliches erkennen. Der CAn Node wird scheinbar automatisch ner eigenen Sync Unit zugeordnet.
Wäre schön, wenn du noch nen Screenshot von der Latenzzeit machen könntest (System-Konfiguration => Echtzeiteinstellungen => Online).

Wir werden wohl nicht drum rumkommen, dass du TwinCAT mal auf nem anderen PC (NICHT Notebook) installierst und dort probierst.
... wenn's dann laufen sollte, haben wir den Fehler.


----------



## mrx3 (15 März 2009)

Bührer schrieb:


> Hallo MRX3
> Der Fehler 31 ist nicht mal beschrieben.... Der Fehler wechselt immer zwischen zwei Werten, was ist der andere Wert?


Der NodeState wechselt zwischen 8 und 31. Wie trinitaucher meinte:


trinitaucher schrieb:


> 0x1F bedeutet binär "11111". Das heist die Fehler 1, 2, 4, 8 und 16 sind aufgetreten (die Bits sind entscheidend).


 


trinitaucher schrieb:


> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die "Lost Frames" der EtherCAT-Diagnose *nicht* weiter hochzählen? ... hoffe ich zumindest.


Nein, so weit ich weiß, bleibt die "Lost Frames" bei 0. Es ist auch aus dem ersten Screenshot ersichtlich.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn du noch nen Screenshot von der Latenzzeit machen könntest (System-Konfiguration => Echtzeiteinstellungen => Online).


Ja, hier ist es das Screenshot


----------



## Bührer (15 März 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Bzgl. des Fehlers beim CAN: 0x1F bedeutet binär "11111". Das heist die Fehler 1, 2, 4, 8 und 16 sind aufgetreten (die Bits sind entscheidend).



Beckhoff gibt folgende mögliche Fehler an:


> Master- and Slave-Mode:
> 0 = No error
> 
> Master-Mode:
> ...



Es gibt 1,2,4,8 aber kein Fehler 16. Wie wird dann bei deiner Variante der Fehler 5 =  SDO data mismatch at StartUp dargestellt? Oder der Fehler 11 ?



> Die Fehler könnte man interpretieren als dass der CAN Node nicht aufstarten will.


 Wie genau kommst du darauf? Nach deiner Version tretten folgende Fehler auf:

1 = Node deactivated
2 = Node not found
4 = SDO syntax error at StartUp
8 = Node StartUp in progress
16 = (Fehler gibt es nicht)

Das beim Aufstarten ein Problem besteht, weiss man erst aus dem letzten Eintrag von MRX3. Der Fehler wechselt von 8 auf 31 und zurück. Also von
8 = Node StartUp in progress
zu dem Fehler
31 = Nicht klar was für ein Fehler,oder?

Man müsste herausfinden, was für ein Fehler gemeldet wird. Oder habe ich dich nicht richtig verstanden trinitaucher? Kannst du mir genauer aufzeigen wie ich an die Fehlermeldung komme.

MRX3:
Hast du versucht in den Freerun Mode zu gehen und die E/A Geräte zu schreiben?

Was sagt:
Systemmanager > E/A Geräte > Gerät 2 (EL6757) > Eingänge > CanState

Ist das Ethercat immer im OP state oder fällt es zwischedurch in einen anderen zustan?

Gruss
Franky


----------

